# No mentero de na... lol?

## Burguito

Lo primero buenas a tod@s:

Acabo de compilar mi gentoo y de momento "todo" rula bien, aunque tengo muchas dudas, por ejemplo:

 - En el arranque me sale 

```
keyboard: Timeout - AT keyboard not present?(f4)
```

, que me imagino que es algo del kernel que no he quitado (mi teclao es USB) pero no he encontrao nada referente a eso en la configuracion del kernel  :Confused: 

 - Otra cosa que me sale en el arranque es esto:

```
You didn't specify the type of your ufs filesystem

mount -t ufs -o ufstype=sun|sunx86|44bsd|old|hp|nextstep|netxstep-cd|openstep ...

>>>WARNING<<< Wrong ufstype may corrupt your filesystem, default is ufstype=old
```

 y la verdad es que esto me ha acojonao un poco

 - Mas cosas... cuando se hace un emerge como le digo concretamente la version que quiero del paquete? he leido por ahi gente que instala cosas y luego vuelve a la version anterior pq no le funcionaba la nueva

 - Como desinstalo cosas?

Tengo muchas mas dudas pero con estas ya os he aburrio lo suficiente. Gracias por leerme y ayudar   :Laughing: 

----------

